# Hausmania, Oslo, Norway squat evicted 2\11



## bob freaky (Feb 12, 2010)

Large police forces removed Thursday morning squatters from bygården known as Hausmania in Oslo. Action progress without drama. 


Police moved into the occupied bygården in Hausmanns gate 42 in Oslo at 6 on Thursday morning. 

- A total of 15 people who were in the building, was taken out. This course without problems or drama of any kind. We have over time had a good dialogue with representatives of the occupants, police said in Oslo. 

After the occupants were out, the police conducted searches with dogs to ensure that there was some left in the building. It is the owner of the building, the City of Oslo, which has filed for occupants removed. There is a court ruling on eviction, based partly in low fire. The building is extremely flammable, and therefore uninhabitable, according to the municipality. 

Last week got permission from the municipality of Oslo Oslo byfogdembete to empty the building because of fire danger, but the occupants believe the municipality uses the danger of fire as an excuse to throw them out. 

Hausmanns The quarter has been occupied for several years, and is a cultural collective associated Hausmania. The municipality has plans to total refurbishment both Hausmanns gate 40 and 42 and build student housing. 

check out Hausmania.org for more info

(© NTB 11.02.2010 kl. 10:19, Updated at 11/02/2010. 10:19)


----------

